# Pre-Ordered Nikon P7000



## photoface (Sep 17, 2010)

Nikon has launched this camera Nikon P7000 which is available for preorder at amazon were I ordered from. let me know your reviews on it.


----------



## Light Artisan (Sep 17, 2010)

I pre-ordered as well from Best Buy, can't wait for it to arrive. This is the camera I think I've been waiting for to supplement my D300s.


----------

